# Got a scratched refurb iphone: what to do?



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

fellow eh maccers, I really need some advice please on what to do.

I received my replacement iphone from Rogers today after my previous one had bad light leakage, and right side of display popping out.

The replacement iphone is a refurb, with serial no. 5k8. However, it came with a few scratches on the chrome, and some weird lines that look like scratches/scuffs near the volume button.

Personally, I am quite disappointed to receive a pre-scratched iphone. I called Rogers and was told its normal for refurbs to have some scratches, scuffs etc. It's Apple's policy, not theirs.

However, I know Apple, and their refurbs are often as good as new, and unmistakable to tell if its a refurb apart from the serial no. So for this iphone to be scratched, it's quite disappointing.

What do you think I should do? It's kind of a bummer getting a pre-scratched iphone. I know people will say eventually it'll get scratched but I rather it gets scratched as a result of my use, and not come like that.

Should I take another chance and get them to send me another refurb? It's a hard case since it's only scratches and the phone works by being able to make/receive calls.

any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

For god's sake, call them and send it back. Why are you even asking?


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks However.

Well, I asked because I needed assurance that i wasn't being nit-picky, too demanding.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a refurb.... if you were SUPPOSED to get a refurb then what's the problem? Refurbs aren't guaranteed to be cosmetically defect free because they're USED. I'd just deal with it.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

kevleviathan said:


> It's a refurb.... if you were SUPPOSED to get a refurb then what's the problem? Refurbs aren't guaranteed to be cosmetically defect free because they're USED. I'd just deal with it.


Wrong. Refurbs are reconditioned, and should not arrive cosmetically damaged to any degree, including being scratched.

To the OP: Call Apple, and get it replaced.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Does it actually say anywhere? Because any refurbs I've bought before have had a disclaimer saying that they cannot guarantee there won't be minor cosmetic damage. I wouldn't worry, considering how easy the iPhone scratches anyways...


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Kevleviathan: if that was the case I would suck it up and deal.

However, I was told I was getting a new iphone not refurb by two CSRs. And in the event if it was a refurb, it would be unmistakable from a new one. 

Lars: thanks I called Apple 10 mins ago to confirm this. The nice Apple lady told me, there shouldn't be any cosmetic defects.

i know scratches are minor quibbles..just bugs me for some reason


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah, then I would absolutely complain. If they told you it was a new phone, it better be perfect!


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

*sigh* Just boxed up the girlfriend's phone to send back yesterday and this was my primary concern... guess I better have a good close look at the phone when it returns as it was in pristine condition when it left...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

As others have pointed out, call them and send it back.

BTW, why would you even accept a refurbished phone in the first place if your original phone was defective by no fault of your own?

Ask...no, insist on a new one.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

satchmo said:


> As others have pointed out, call them and send it back.
> 
> BTW, why would you even accept a refurbished phone in the first place if your original phone was defective by no fault of your own?
> 
> Ask...no, insist on a new one.


I wasn't given a choice. I didn't even I had a choice?

I raised concerns about getting a refurb phone initially, but I was told don't worry i would be getting a new phone but in a white box. 

Today, when I found the scratches..I suspected something fishy...called CSR, and they said even if they sent me a new iphone, it would probably be refurbished. Sorry, it's Apple's policy not ours. That's the way it works kid. 

I said ok..firstly, I was born in 82 so I ain't a kid, and so i hung up, decided to come on ehmac and get advice, then called Apple. Apple said bring it in. Refurb or not, the iphone i get won't be scratched.

Frankly, whilst I prefer a new iphone, I'll take a refurb as long as it's in like new condition.


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, your warranty covers a repair or replacement with new or refurb parts (as with every Apple Policy)

With the new 3G phones you should have been offered an "Advanced Repair" essentially you pay $29.99 and you get a brand new phone.

If you call in again, ask to speak to a Supervisor (by procedure they will push up to Tier 2) and they will be able to process repairs and Advance repairs with no fee if you play your cards right.

For the states i think there is about 9-10 call centres taking calls, for Canada they just switched (I think Nova Scotia) over.

*Personal opinion - They aren't and have not been one of Apple's better call centre's

If you need more help just reply.

-Dave


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Has anyone else seen a refurb being given in exchange for an iPhone 3G with problems? Given the experience so far, insist on new.

The OP should speak with Roger's "technical support" department.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Dark_Davy, and Everyone else. thanks for all the responses, it's much appreciated.

Unfortunately, or fortunately, depending on how you look at it, Rogers has told me they can't help no more. So I am going to the Apple store at Sherway Gardens tomorrow to see if Apple can help me out. 

Rogers CSR has informed me that they a order has been placed in their system for a refurb iphone, code *serv* that's what they call it to be sent to me over the next 10 days lol

HowEver: Rogers technical support guy this afternoon said, all replacement iPhones from now on are, and will be refurbs (not sure how much weight I'll put on that) but I'm just repeating what he said FYI. I have spoken to another lady at Rogers technical support and she informed me that their supervisors have instructed all in the technical department to only put in code *serv* short for service. They don't even call it refurb, and is officially referred to as service phone.

She said the first guy I spoke to a week ago, had actually requested a new iPhone for me, but that there is a department monitoring this, and changing all new iphone replacements to service units.

Frankly, I didn't think much of this at first as i thought they had been giving out refurbs the whole time depending on what they had in stock. But seems from your question, that isn't the case.

ah the joy of being a Rogers customer..


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Dark_Davy said:


> Well, your warranty covers a repair or replacement with new or refurb parts (as with every Apple Policy)
> 
> With the new 3G phones you should have been offered an "Advanced Repair" essentially you pay $29.99 and you get a brand new phone.
> 
> ...


I know about that policy. I am OK with it, but do not want to receive a scratched up, possibly cracking refurb (that's the issue for me). I've never heard of the advanced repair option before. But i'll keep that in mind tomorrow if they do not want to give me a new one.

thank you.

I am curious to know though, what the exchange/replacement experience has been for other members on this forum?


----------



## fearlessbill (Aug 20, 2008)

WTF? that is not right man of what Rogers is doing to us, I understand if you have your iphone for more than 30 days then yes, a refub model is fine(should be scratch free on the touch screen part anyway) but if you phone is less then 30 days, Rogers should replace it with a brand new iphone you know? Which i was told by tech support csr saying that i will be getting a brand new iphone is a brown box as a replacement( my viberate mode if not working) should be here by 2 to 3 business day.

update: for some unknown reason the vibrate mode is working now( I let the iphone sit for 2 days until the battery is completely dead).

so, I guess i can sent back the replacement once it is arrive right? doing a restore atm.


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

Rogers is no AT&T so I don't quite know the internal procedure for them/iPhone Canada support (but will look it up at work on Sun.)

Assuming its the same as U.S., Rogers should be out of the loop, you needed a hardware repair which the phone manufacturer should honor, not the carrier. If it was before 30 days your receipt should allow you to get a another brand new phone off the shelf (from rogers) but may have to pay a restocking fee for the initial phone.

On the side note about repair experience I've seen, if you get a defective refurb most level headed agents (Hopefully more then just my team) would either make another repair or escalate to Tier 2 to ensure you get satisfied.

Again though Tier 1 agents can only setup repairs and Advance repairs without any special instructions. It's not that they won't, they don't have any say/power to do so. Tier 2 are the only ones who can ensure you get either a)Top quality Refurb or b)a brand new phone (without an extra cost)

Good luck

-Dave


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, by all means, look this up.

The practice in Canada has been that Apple has handed off service to Rogers. At Rogers, it's the technical support dept. handling things, including phone replacements.

There have been reports of people visiting Apple stores to obtain replacements.

Do I understand that your previous remarks were just a guess, then?




Dark_Davy said:


> Rogers is no AT&T so I don't quite know the internal procedure for them/iPhone Canada support (but will look it up at work on Sun.)
> 
> Assuming its the same as U.S., Rogers should be out of the loop, you needed a hardware repair which the phone manufacturer should honor, not the carrier. If it was before 30 days your receipt should allow you to get a another brand new phone off the shelf (from rogers) but may have to pay a restocking fee for the initial phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

My replacement iPhone is in transit (I of course missed the UPS guy twice, even though I was home the first day he came - I have the worst frickin luck with couriers).

I was told a few times by the CSR that I would be receiving a brand-new phone, absolutely not a refurb. He repeated it and made a point of it, so if I receive a refurb I will be none too pleased.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

my phones glass isn't flush with the bezel, and i have noticed recently that dust particles are getting under the glass and onto the screen. At first I thought I was being picky, but then remembered that in the year that I had my 1st gen iPhone, nothing EVER got under the glass. Anyhow, I have a genius bar appt monday, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll just get a replacement on the spot. 

Anyhow, I thought I'd post my experience to OP. 
Also I found this thread on iLounge, that I thought you might find of interest. The 2nd entry on the page is the one that encouraged me to make my appointment, and not settle for less than perfect.
3G: Glass not flush, dust under screen - Page 2 - iPod - iPhone - iTunes Forums at iLounge


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

My replacement from the apple store isn't a refurb


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

This issue is unacceptable and goes against everything Apple stands for, in my belief and opinion! I would be appalled, were I to receive a refurb'd iPhone as a warranty replacement. There is no excuse for this kind of practice and I trust Apple will make the right decision and provide a brand new unit as a proper replacement.

Were I faced with this unfortunate situation, I'd become "the squeakiest wheel" Apple had ever seen, until a new iPhone was in my possession.


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Yes, by all means, look this up.
> 
> The practice in Canada has been that Apple has handed off service to Rogers. At Rogers, it's the technical support dept. handling things, including phone replacements.
> 
> ...


I would say more, educated guesses. 
I work as a Manager for 1 of the 6 outsourced Apple call centres. (The others being Apple's Internal call centre)

All trained Apple iPhone agents still have to follow the same call handling procedure.

I'm almost positive that the Nova Scotia centre was swapped over, but I'll get a positive answer on Sun.

Regardless, you should still not stop until you get a pristine phone again. We see thousands of calls a week, yet I still only hear about these calls maybe once a week. It's not common for this happen.

-Dave


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Went to Sherway and they exchange my iPhone for one from a white unmarked box, but from the serial number, it is not refurbished. It was the only one they had in stock as well. I'm lucky the guy said that he is exchanging it for me as Apple doesn't cover cosmetic issues. Funny how he contradicted the Apple care lady the night before? I'm confused already, being told one thing by a person, and another from someone else.  NOTE: it was not a genius that helped me but a specialist.

From here on out: ignore the rest of this post if you're tired of hearing about iphone problems.


It's weird how you can never spot problems at the store, but once you get home you find them. Maybe it's the lighting at the Apple store?

I got home about 15 mins ago and as I was setting up my iphone, I found this one has a very visible crack by the volume button (top right of the volume button in the picture). You can even feel it with your finger nail. Pictures are attached below. *sigh* The top left corner glass is also not flush with the bezel, and backlight shows when the room is dark

what do you guys think of the crack? am i seeing things? I tried rubbing it furiously in the hope it'll go away but i got nothing.


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

You seem to have some bad luck. 

The cracks are due to the manufacturing process and have no bearing on the function of the phone, but also don't seem to spread. you may have more (you can't see them unless dirt/oil fill it in to make it visible.
It is something they know about but all we have been told is to escalate those cases to Tier 2.

It's coming down to time & effort/cosmetic condition.
I have no doubt if you continue to pursue a new phone you will get it, it's just a point of how many and how long it takes.

-Dave


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup, quite bad luck. 

You mentioned that cracks are part of the manufacturing process, and have no bearing on the function of the phone: At your work place, do they consider cracks as a valid ground for a replacement? Unsure of what you mean of tier 2? higher level?

I intend to pursue a new phone as I want get one that I can be reasonably satisfied with, and enjoy my iPhone as i'm sure thousands of people have. As long as it's viable and Apple is willing to help.


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes a "Higher Level"
We still have heard no word on the procedure for the cracks. Although Tier 2 (the higher level) are the only ones who would be able to fulfill a request for a new phone, not the initial agents you speak to. 

-Dave


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Just an update. Called Apple care again, and this time I spoke to someone from Apple in Austin. Tier 2 maybe? Had to wait on hold for 2 hours but was taken care of in the end. Will be sent an iPhone replacement direct from manufacturer in 2 weeks. Was recommended to do this instead of going to the Apple store for another swap.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> Just an update. Called Apple care again, and this time I spoke to someone from Apple in Austin. Tier 2 maybe? Had to wait on hold for 2 hours but was taken care of in the end. Will be sent an iPhone replacement direct from manufacturer in 2 weeks. Was recommended to do this instead of going to the Apple store for another swap.


I hope your replacement isn't defective. I attempted a swap (as detailed in another thread) and was told most phones had the light leak and a switch was essentially pointless. I'm doing my best to keep the phone in pristine condition so that I don't hit any snags when I feel it's time to once again attempt a switch.

Zer0tails, please keep us updated!


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Will definitely keep everyone posted.

ryank: Yes, I have heard that too about all iphone having the light leakage. Not sure how true this is, but the Apple specialist I spoke to on the phone told me, that Apple is now aware of this issue and is working to fix it. That is why he suggested I wait abit and get the phone sent to me. He said the problem might be fixed with the new batch of iphones that are being churned out.

How true is this? I don't know. I am glad Apple is finally aware of the issue, but when it fixes it, or if they have already fixed it, I can't say.

But I thought it's worth the wait to take that chance..


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That's promising news.

I'll hold off calling Apple for my replacement then. My [edit: 2nd] replacement has the light leakage as well, and 5 dead pixels.

I'm sincerely hoping Apple is going to get on top of things and correct all of these issues.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

kloan said:


> That's promising news.
> 
> I'll hold off calling Apple for my replacement then. My third replacement has the light leakage as well, and 5 dead pixels.
> 
> I'm sincerely hoping Apple is going to get on top of things and correct all of these issues.


wow you went through a lot. 3 replacements. Are you as tired of this as I am already?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Zer0tails said:


> wow you went through a lot. 3 replacements. Are you as tired of this as I am already?


Actually, technically on 2nd replacement. I refused the first one that was brought out this last time I was at the Apple store... but yeah, I'm definitely tired of it...

At this point, if they don't start churning out better assembled products, I'm going to give up and keep the one I have. At least the chrome bezel doesn't stick out and catch loose threads like the last one I had did... oh, and being able to hear what people are saying during calls is definitely a bonus as well...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Not sure if it's been said already in this thread, but I had an appt at the genius bar today, to get a replacement iPhone. (glass bezel not flush - dust particles making their way into the device). To make a long story short, I questioned the genius on refurbs being sent out as replacements and what happens if a replacement is refurbished and comes with cosmetic damage ie scratches etc. He told me that all refurbs have new bodies put on in the factory. So, no replacements should have any cosmetic damage whatsoever. 

Anyhow, I know everyone has most likely figured this out already, but I thought I'd just add this in case someone just reads the last page.

Here's to hoping that my replacement 
a) isn't a refurb 
b) has flush glass and bezel with no light leakage (empty room for friendly little dust particles to get into the device.
c) works.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh man, good luck with the flush glass one..

Every iPhone I've had now, including my first two 1st gen iPhones ALL had glass stick up a little bit..

This latest one... the top right corner was sticking up more than I've ever seen... I applied some pressure on it and heard a loud 'click'.. at first I thought I'd cracked the glass.. but after a quick inspection saw that the glass snapped into place a bit... but it still sticks up.

I have to admit though, of all the fit 'n finish complaints, that's the one that bugs me the least.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

kloan said:


> Oh man, good luck with the flush glass one..
> 
> Every iPhone I've had now, including my first two 1st gen iPhones ALL had glass stick up a little bit..
> 
> ...


Well... This one is a bit better. It's a new shell for sure if it's a refurb. How did anyone else discover their replacement as a refurb and I'll let you know if mine is as well.

EDIT: if a 5k8 serial IDs it as a refurb, then it's definitely a refurb.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

At this point I'm going to change my earlier concerns in this thread from hope I don't get a refurb to I hope I get a phone back at all!

Apple apparently has no record of my gf's phone which was sent to them last week. Been on the phone the last hour and they still can't find anything. Guess I should have paid for the advanced replacement... would have been cheaper than the 10 days worth of Rogers charges I have paid for her bill with no phone to use...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hope this works out, but also, call Rogers and get them to credit the 10+ days you've been without a phone. They'll do this usually for any 12 hour or more period.



MomentsofSanity said:


> At this point I'm going to change my earlier concerns in this thread from hope I don't get a refurb to I hope I get a phone back at all!
> 
> Apple apparently has no record of my gf's phone which was sent to them last week. Been on the phone the last hour and they still can't find anything. Guess I should have paid for the advanced replacement... would have been cheaper than the 10 days worth of Rogers charges I have paid for her bill with no phone to use...


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Hope this works out, but also, call Rogers and get them to credit the 10+ days you've been without a phone. They'll do this usually for any 12 hour or more period.


Yeah we were going to do this once it all got sorted out... wasn't sure how gracious they would be if the phone was outside of the 30 day window.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

well my replacement phone has another nifty little bug with it. I've only found or heard of one other user with the same problem. 

Apple - Support - Discussions - Screen refresh rate issue on new iPhone ...

slight movements cause horizontal refresh-rate *type* lines across the screen. it's more than a little annoying. I guess it's back to the store this week. Maybe they'll have a replacement on hand.

Meh. I'm almost wishing at this point that I had've just kept my 1st gen.  

Anyone else with similar problems?


----------

